# Does anyone know Assume RV Payments.com???



## onthecoach (Feb 22, 2010)

HI Everyone!

In an effort to sell my coach, I have come across this company in Castle Rock, CO: Assume RV Payments

Anyone ever had any experience with this company?

I've been talking to them and it seems like a great deal.

Any input you have will be greatly appreciated!!

Lynn


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Does anyone know Assume RV Payments.com???

Soory Lynn,  I have not but I do think I would call the BBB and see if they are who they say they are, being up and honest


----------



## Clay L (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Does anyone know Assume RV Payments.com???

I just took a look at their site and I wouldn't touch them with the proverbial ten foot pole.
You are still responsible for the loan and there is no credit check on the person that gets your coach. I fail to see why this a great deal. 

What did they tell you that makes it seem like one?


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Does anyone know Assume RV Payments.com???

Hey Lynn, we sold our RV on Criag's list for free and it only took about 6 days.  Maybe the price was right, but we sure got a lot of bites.  The only thing we did was to insist on a $500 holding fee ($450 wired Western Union) for a Calif couple that wanted to buy it sight unseen (they did see pictures).  They came to see it in Yuma, Az on the weekend and gave us cash for the balance.  It may be harder to get cash for a newer Coach than an older 5th wheel, but something could be worked out.  The best part was we got entire U.S. visability, including our downloaded pictures, on a local free Craig's List area (Yuma, AZ).  Just be careful with who you are dealing with.


----------



## bob.francisco (Aug 18, 2011)

Re: Does anyone know Assume RV Payments.com???

Lynn- hopefully you've gotten your coach sold by now.  Assume RV Payments is nothing but a scam.  The owner is not even licensed to sell motorhomes- let alone make deals to sell someone else's.  He is a scam artist, unethical and just plain unprofessional.  He also has a felony record- which should tell you more than you neeed to know.  He has filed for bankrupcy more than once and his house is in foreclosure (which he is proud to tell anyone who will listen).  He owns nothing- scams anyone and everyone into agreeing to a "lease" deal (but never in writing) and then never pays them.  He has had at least two of his own vehicles "repossessed" due to non-payment.  I cannot tell you how far away you and/or anyone else should stay from Mr. Ortiz- but another planet wouldn't be far enough away.  When he opens his mouth- it's a lie- just remember that.  And he also has several other "business" names- all of which are unethical- Assume RV Paymants, RV Rent Co, Mile High Propane, Petra Roofing- and on and on.  So, my best advice- avoid him and/or any business he has anything to do with.  For further information- contat the Department of Revenue- they have plenty of information on Mr. Ortiz.


----------



## sirk (Oct 1, 2015)

I know this past is 5 years old.   Not all owner financed places are bad.  I purchased my last coach through dream finders.  They only charged both sell/buyer a $750 fee.  I worked directly with the seller.   Put 10% down and paid it off in 42 months.   Unfortanly ,  I couldn't get traditon financing.  Had some bad marks on credit score.   I do have above average income.   100k+.   I did stay away from assume payments.  they wanted a 10k down payment that went directly to them,  not to the owner.  sorry I dont have a problem paying someone to broker a deal,   But 10k????????


----------

